# Infantry vs Armoured Recce



## marshmanguy (9 Jan 2005)

How does infantry and recce differ?  I know the obvious points, but I mean how is there training and job different?  I ask because I need to choose between the Queen's Own Rifles and the Queen's York Rangers.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

We use vehicles as our primary modes of tpt, as opposed to the infantry man whom relies on his feet to get him from point a to b.  Other than that the other differences are, we avoid decisive engagement, where the infantries job is to close with and destroy the enemy.  We guide/direct the battle, where the infantry physically wins it.  He works for LCol as part of a battalion, we work for a Col or higher as a brigade asset.  Best advice talk to members of both units and see what they do.  Ask the recruiters to see a video.  The QYR have a good one you can watch.


----------



## Gayson (10 Jan 2005)

You can show up to either Fort York or Aurora Armouries on any wednesday night at 1730.   Just approach any NCO you see and ask to see the recruiter.

Armoured Recce rely on vehicles and dismounted patrols to conduct recconaissance on the enemy and surrounding terrain.  QYRANG is a squadron sized brigade recce asset.  This means that it is our job to check things out for the brigade during an advance, or act as an early warning against enemy advance during the defensive.

Currently (I believe) we are in transition from the old Iltis jeep to the new G-Wagon so lately we have done nothing but dismounted patrolling this training year (except for CAC 04).

As an Armoured Recce soldier you may still get to enjoy some of the excitement of being an Infanteer.  While you will not be doing section attacks on enemy positions, or much Urban Warfare training much (but that could always change I guess), you will get to sneak around the bush conductiong recce patrols.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Jan 2005)

.....and you have to learn how to read your map a lot quicker.....as you are moving faster than on foot......"Darn I was supposed to turn left two Kms back there....."

GW


----------



## Gayson (10 Jan 2005)

;D

The best thing ever is when the CC is the GIB.  Getting pissed off with the driver and observer, he is capable of grabbing each guys head and slam them into each other in a fit of rage because both the observer and driver failed to see the correct turn.


----------



## Love793 (10 Jan 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> The best thing ever is when the CC is the GIB.   Getting pissed off with the driver and observer, he is capable of grabbing each guys head and slam them into each other in a fit of rage because both the observer and driver failed to see the correct turn.



Experience I take it.  Did I not mention that type of thing this summer.  In the Windsors, that type of thing would never occur ;D


----------



## Gayson (10 Jan 2005)

It never happened to me, but my CC was angry and made the threat a few times.   ;D

Also at times it is useful for the CC to have an observer that can translate what he is trying to say. . . 

CC:  WTF you bag of shit, are you not paying attention?  I hate you!

Observer:  Turn right.


Yeah my CC was a little frustrated with my amateur Iltis driving skills at CAC (I learned to drive for the first time at Meaford, on an Iltis   ).  It was all fun though.


----------



## marshmanguy (11 Jan 2005)

HAHAHA nice translation idea.


----------

